# Purple Lobster issues with invert tankmates?



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Not sure if any of you have ever had a purple lobster, but here is my story. I bought this guy about a year ago and he grows and grows. My problem is over the past year I have added a few inverts who all seem to go missing?

two sally light foots lasted about a week before going missing.
one coral banded shrimp lasted about a month before missing
and now I added 6 cleaner shrimp, and 2 peppermint shrimp about a week ago, not sure how long they will last before turning up missing.

Any ideas as to if it was the large purple lobster? or if it may be something else? I have no eels, lions, etc.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

That's what they do...have you had any fish come up missing?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

trouble93 said:


> That's what they do...have you had any fish come up missing?


Nope, just inverts it seems....and of course he is IMPOSSIBLE to catch. Everything I read stated purple lobster were reef state, stating they are scavengers. I guess this is no the case?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> Nope, just inverts it seems....and of course he is IMPOSSIBLE to catch. Everything I read stated purple lobster were reef state, stating they are scavengers. I guess this is no the case?


 Have you tried to trap it? cut the top off a 2 liter bottle and put some food in it and just play the waiting game.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

i tried that, he wont fall for the old food in bottle trick, he just sits under his rock and doesn't move. I have an old prod from when i had my shark. I had a silverside on it and successfully pulled him out of his hiding spot but no-go when it came to ACTUALLY catching him.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> i tried that, he wont fall for the old food in bottle trick, he just sits under his rock and doesn't move. I have an old prod from when i had my shark. I had a silverside on it and successfully pulled him out of his hiding spot but no-go when it came to ACTUALLY catching him.


Leave it there for a while let it take one or two out. It will begin to believe it's a new feeding spot. Then when it's comfortable with going in and getting food you will get it out.


----------

